# Estimating software for Mac



## Oberspeck (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi everybody,
Anybody know of a good Painting estimating Software for Mac.


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been running my commercial painting business on Macs for about 10 years now. For accounting we use MYOB but Quickbooks is Mac based also.
For our database we use Filemaker Pro. For our estimating I have an excel template that I made connected to a digitizer. We also use some web hosted products for estimating. I'd be glad to discuss further. Feel free to contact me in my office via email or phone (800)528-9002. 
I believe Mac's are the best computer and a great innovative company. I recommend you buy their stock before Christmas also.

Good luck,
Brian
http://www.drucksinc.com


----------



## KandM (Dec 31, 2009)

*Estimating Software for Macintosh*

I use a program called Goldenseal for my remodeling business, from a company called Turtlesoft. It works great! I believe they also have a version for painting estimates.


----------



## equinoxhomes.ca (Dec 21, 2010)

*tough choices*

Thought I would share my recent experience. We at Equinox Home Innovations have been using quickbooks for MAC for the last few years, and our bookkeeper recently insisted on switching to quickbooks, but it has been a nightmare. She suggested this so that we could get into more robust estimating app, but it has been painful. I have tried UDA construction suite but was totally overwhelmed by how involved it was. we do basic home renovations and I am looking for something simpler to get going. 

I've also been told corecon is a good option and that it integrates with quickbooks nicely. the problem with corecon, however, despite its exhorbitant cost it doesn't provide a free trial, so one is stuck looking at some thumbnails to decide about a two thousand dollar investment!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice... but about 5 years late.
The OP is probably already out of business.


----------



## KandM (Dec 31, 2009)

*Apple stock*

>> The OP is probably already out of business.

Or maybe he bought Apple stock 5 years ago as suggested, and has now retired!

-- Kermit


----------

